# fare la vecchia



## infinite sadness

La frase "fare la vecchia", intesa nel senso di proiettare i raggi del sole verso qualcuno o qualcosa per mezzo di uno specchietto, si usa anche in Italia?


----------



## Giorgino

Guarda, ti dirò quello che mi ricordo dei tempi delle elementari. Da me "fare la vecchia" indicava una moltitudine di cose riconducibili tutte quante a un'azione fatta per 'infastidire' qualcuno, cioè fargli uno scherzo, più o meno bonariamente (poteva diventare piuttosto violento). Mi pare che in questo senso possa descrivere anche il tuo esempio. 
Non sento quest'espressione appunto dai tempi delle elementari (quindi vent'anni fa), e googlando ho trovato per caso questo sito:

http://www.omnimoto.it/magazine/3285/la-morbida-di-rossi-senza-riga-bianca-si-cancellata

in cui è usato apparentemente con il significato di "omertà" o qualcosa del genere.

A questo punto non so che dirti...  io non la userei, oserei dire in alcun contesto, proprio perché il problema non è tanto la sua informalità, che è evidente, ma che rimanda a cose talmente diverse tra loro che c'è il grosso rischio di creare solo confusione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... più che altro mi sono sempre chiesto quale sia l'origine di questo modo di dire ma nessuno mi ha mai saputo dare una spiegazione.


----------



## Giorgino

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... più che altro mi sono sempre chiesto quale sia l'origine di questo modo di dire ma nessuno mi ha mai saputo dare una spiegazione.



Davvero... questo tra l'altro rientra, per me, nella categoria di modi di dire che trovo particolarmente antipatici, e che di conseguenza non uso mai, forse perché mi evoca un'ignoranza spavalda e strafottente, probabilmente associata a eventi miei personali.


----------



## magosil79

Anch'io ricordo di aver sentito e usato questa espressione quando frequentavo la scuola media, circa 20 anni fa. Allora per noi bambini aveva un significato ben preciso: 'dare una ginocchiata sulla coscia di qualcuno', era una specie di scherzo, quando uno meno se lo aspettava, gli si affibbiava una ginocchiata sulla coscia. 'Perchè zoppichi?' Risposta: "Mi hanno fatto la vecchia!"
Beh non ho più sentito questa espressione da allora (per fortuna, oserei dire) e non so se è ancora usata, ho sempre pensato che fosse un uso molto regionale (provengo da un paese non lontano da Bergamo). 
Non so se è ricollegabile con l'uso fattone da Infinite Sadness.


----------



## Giorgino

magosil79 said:


> Allora per noi bambini aveva un significato ben preciso: 'dare una ginocchiata sulla coscia di qualcuno', era una specie di scherzo, quando uno meno se lo aspettava, gli si affibbiava una ginocchiata sulla coscia. 'Perchè zoppichi?' Risposta: "Mi hanno fatto la vecchia!"



Sai che ora che ci penso credo anche io che indicasse, nello specifico, una ginocchiata sul muscolo della coscia... E anche io sono lombardo.

Per quanto riguarda l'uso confermo anche io: non lo si sente da anni. Ma forse bisognerebbe provare a frequentare dei ragazzini, per vedere se sia ancora in voga o meno. Speriamo di no!


----------



## o-nami

Io gioco a rugby e noi lo usiamo tuttora, per indicare un colpo forte ricevuto su di un muscolo in tensione quando ti placcano. Me ne hanno fatta una sul quadricipite giusto tre settimane fa e devo ancora riprendermi...  
Anche per me a scuola "fare la vecchia" significava dare una ginocchiata sul lato della coscia, come ricorda magosil79. Faceva e fa malissimo!!


----------



## Giorgino

Sai per caso da dove provenga l'espressione? Magari quella che si usava quando eravamo piccoli deriva proprio dal gergo del rugby, e non viceversa...


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io non l'ho mai sentita, e non avrei saputo come interpretarla.


----------



## o-nami

Giorgino said:


> Sai per caso da dove provenga l'espressione? Magari quella che si usava quando eravamo piccoli deriva proprio dal gergo del rugby, e non viceversa...



Dovrei fare una ricerca presso la mia squadra. Sono tutti ragazzi che studiano e arrivano da tutta Italia. Non so se il modo di dire era comune a tutti, sia peculiare del rugby (ma non credo...) oppure sia regionale... Indagherò!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, allora questo uso forse esiste solo nella mia regione.


----------



## marco.cur

Io non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## elena73

Anch'io (e non avrei idea di cosa vuole dire)


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so come spiegarlo... convogliare i raggi del sole in uno specchietto e inclinandolo proiettare un cerchio di luce nel muro di fronte, eventualmente facendolo muovere. Era un gioco che si faceva da bambini.


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Non so, allora questo uso forse esiste solo nella mia regione.



Nella tua stessa regione (zona nord-est) io non l'ho mai sentita, ma magari sono io a non conoscerla


----------



## Odysseus54

infinite sadness said:


> Non so come spiegarlo... convogliare i raggi del sole in uno specchietto e inclinandolo proiettare un cerchio di luce nel muro di fronte, eventualmente facendolo muovere. Era un gioco che si faceva da bambini.




Da noi nelle Marche si dice, e vuol dire quello che vuol dire da voi.


----------



## Giorgino

La cosa si fa sempre più interessante.  Pian piano potremmo disegnare uno schema della diffusione e delle variazioni di significato dell'espressione, per poi magari risalire a un'origine comune.


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, il fatto che esista in zone molto distanti come le Marche e il sud della Sicilia è molto interessante. Mi fa pensare che l'origine sia molto molto antica.


----------



## Giorgino

infinite sadness said:


> Certo, il fatto che esista in zone molto distanti come le Marche e il sud della Sicilia è molto interessante. Mi fa pensare che l'origine sia molto molto antica.



... e anche il nord Italia, come dicevamo più in su nel thread. 

Comunque purtroppo non è detto che l'origine sia così antica, perché è anche vero che espressioni di questo tipo si muovono velocemente da una parte all'altra di un Paese, anche se, come in questo caso, mutando progressivamente di significato, fino a stravolgerlo completamente, magari. 

Comunque molto interessante tutto ciò. Soprattutto come si possa essere arrivati da "ginocchiata sul muscolo" a "vecchia". Proprio non m'immagino un legame...


----------



## infinite sadness

Ok, ma io non parlavo della ginocchiata sul muscolo.


----------



## Giorgino

Ah scusa! 

Be' però dovendo fare una ricerca sul modo di dire sarebbero da tenere in considerazione anche tutti i significati verso cui è slittato.


----------



## Odysseus54

Giorgino said:


> ... e anche il nord Italia, come dicevamo più in su nel thread.
> 
> Comunque purtroppo non è detto che l'origine sia così antica, perché è anche vero che espressioni di questo tipo si muovono velocemente da una parte all'altra di un Paese, anche se, come in questo caso, mutando progressivamente di significato, fino a stravolgerlo completamente, magari.
> 
> Comunque molto interessante tutto ciò. Soprattutto come si possa essere arrivati da "ginocchiata sul muscolo" a "vecchia". Proprio non m'immagino un legame...




Il termine, usato nel senso di giochetto collo specchio, l'ho imparato da mia madre , che e' nata nel 1925 - stiamo parlando quindi di un'epoca anteriore alla televisione e all'internet, dove il milanpugliese di Abatantuono ancora non esisteva.


----------



## panzona

Non aiuta a ricavarne l'origine, ma Treccani lo riporta come voce veneta o emiliano-romagnola (altri come "regionale", senza specificazione):

*vecchia* *2.* Nome dato in alcune regioni (Veneto, Emilia-Romagna) al luminello (nel sign. 4) o alla gibigianna. 



Interessante è invece questa "risposta" dell'Accademia della Crusca.



P.S. Nonostante la mia toscanità (ovvero in barba alla geosinonimia riportata dai dizionari), l'ho sempre chiamato "specchietto"...


----------



## infinite sadness

Interessante la storia della gibigiana, probabilmente avrà una storia simile "la vecchia".

Però è strano che un così particolare modo di dire esista contemporaneamente nel dialetto veneto e nel dialetto siciliano.


----------



## ziga95

Da noi, qui in Abruzzo si sente molto nel gergo giovanile, e significa dare una ginocchiata al lato della coscia quando qualcuno non se lo aspetta. Il termine credo sia nato dal fatto che una volta ricevuta la ginocchiata non si riesce a camminare correttamente e lo si fa leggermente zoppicando e ricurvi, richiamando una camminata da persona anziana. Questa è una mia supposizione comunque


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti "fare la vecchia" /fɛːr la vɛːtʃa/ significa _fare lo gnorri, far finta di niente.

_Saluti.

GS


----------



## Luca1986

infinite sadness said:


> La frase "fare la vecchia", intesa nel senso di proiettare i raggi del sole verso qualcuno o qualcosa per mezzo di uno specchietto, si usa anche in Italia?


 Sì, si usa, ma è regionale; perciò io non l'userei che in un contesto informale o familiare.


infinite sadness said:


> Mah... più che altro mi sono sempre chiesto quale sia l'origine di questo modo di dire ma nessuno mi ha mai saputo dare una spiegazione.


Riporto dal _Grande Dizionario Illustrato della Lingua Italiana_ di Aldo Gabrielli in due volumi (1989) un'interessante spiegazione (sottolineatura mia):*
*
*vècchia 2.* region. _la Vecchia_ (con la maiusc.), la Befana. *3.* di qui, nell'uso region. veneto ed emiliano, il riverbero fatto con lo specchio o altra superficie lucida, il luminello (per la danza che fa nel vuoto il riverbero, come la Befana che vola sulla scopa). _Ragazzi che giocano alla vecchia_. Altrove, _gibigiàna_ (v.).

Non ho trovato nulla, invece, per quanto riguarda l'altro significato.


----------



## giginho

magosil79 said:


> Anch'io ricordo di aver sentito e usato questa espressione quando frequentavo la scuola media, circa 20 anni fa. Allora per noi bambini aveva un significato ben preciso: *'dare una ginocchiata sulla coscia di qualcuno'* , era una specie di scherzo, quando uno meno se lo aspettava, gli si affibbiava una ginocchiata sulla coscia. 'Perchè zoppichi?' Risposta: "Mi hanno fatto la vecchia!"
> Beh non ho più sentito questa espressione da allora (per fortuna, oserei dire) e non so se è ancora usata, ho sempre pensato che fosse un uso molto regionale (provengo da un paese non lontano da Bergamo).
> Non so se è ricollegabile con l'uso fattone da Infinite Sadness.



Io l'ho sentito usare anche molto più recentemente (sebbene si sia coetanei praticamente) quando giocavo a calcio e succedeva l'episodio da te descritto.
A sentirlo in età adulta mi suscita un po' di ilarità: immagino uno straniero che vi si imbatta.....dev'essere alquanto ridicolo sentire un'espressione del genere!


----------



## Fairy Krystal

ziga95 said:


> Il termine credo sia nato dal fatto che una volta ricevuta la ginocchiata non si riesce a camminare correttamente e lo si fa leggermente zoppicando e ricurvi, richiamando una camminata da persona anziana.



Ci avevo pensato anch'io...è probabile che sia così. Comunque dal Piemonte confermo l'uso nel senso di "ginocchiata al lato della coscia", e anch'io non lo sentivo più dai tempi delle medie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Luca1986 said:


> Sì, si usa, ma è regionale; perciò io non l'userei che in un contesto informale o familiare.
> 
> Riporto dal _Grande Dizionario Illustrato della Lingua Italiana_ di Aldo Gabrielli in due volumi (1989) un'interessante spiegazione (sottolineatura mia):*
> *
> *vècchia 2.* region. _la Vecchia_ (con la maiusc.), la Befana. *3.* di qui, nell'uso region. veneto ed emiliano, il riverbero fatto con lo specchio o altra superficie lucida, il luminello (per la danza che fa nel vuoto il riverbero, come la Befana che vola sulla scopa). _Ragazzi che giocano alla vecchia_. Altrove, _gibigiàna_ (v.).
> 
> Non ho trovato nulla, invece, per quanto riguarda l'altro significato.


A me pare interessante invece la specificazione _"veneto ed emiliano"_, nel senso che ci sono alcune espressioni di uso regionale che sembrano esistere solo al sud e al nord ed essere sconosciute all'Italia centrale, chissà da che dipende, forse sono esportazioni/importazioni dovute ai flussi migratori sud/nord senza passare dal centro?


----------



## pizzi

A Parma _fare la vecchia_ significa preparare un ottimo piatto di verdure: http://www.mangiarebene.com/ricette/contorni/contorni-cotti/la-vecchia_IDa_2897.htm


----------



## King Crimson

Anch'io ho sempre conosciuto l'espressione nel significato della ginocchiata alla coscia (dolorosissima per chi l'ha provata, specialmente ai tempi della scuola). La cosa curiosa che notavo è che Odysseus (Marche) conosce l'espressione nel senso del post iniziale, mentre ziga95 (Abruzzo, quindi confinante) la conosce nell'altro senso. Davvero una diffusione a macchia di leopardo...


----------



## ursu-lab

Dalle mie parti (Emilia, PR), "fare la vecchia" (la vécia)  fa venire in mente il nome di una ricetta: una specie di giardiniera con patate, peperoni, ecc. 

http://www.kucinare.it/ricetta/La_vecchia__la_vécia_-1808.aspx

Non c'entra niente, ma quando ho visto il titolo del thread mi sono ricordata di mia nonna quando me la preparava tanti (troppi) anni fa. Una botta di nostalgia... Grazie!


----------

